# Bleeding from ostomy site



## karawat23 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

The patient comes in ED with bleeding from ostomy site (ileostomy stoma).  Is 569.60 the correct code or not?

Thanks,


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a complication, take a look at:
Hemorrhage due to (presence of) any device, implant, and graft classifiable to  996.0-996.5 .


----------

